# Flying the flag for uk-mma



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Its me!!! pic taken by Big mike 5/07/08 @ cage Gladiators IV


----------



## mhansen (Aug 5, 2007)

I m not Big MIke lol

I have got some nice things from last night

contact me  and i ll try to get u a footage of last night s report

Big Marc


----------

